# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Помогите с логотипом, по-жа-луй-ста...

## LapNik

Для оформления странички сайта, визиток и прочих печатных материалов волонтёрского движения, направленного на помощь несовершеннолетним детям, попавшим в сложные жизненные ситуации
очень нужен векторный логотип.
Я не художник, п.э. и обращаюсь к профессионалам, к ВАМ!

Я вижу что-то типа ладоней  и голубя на общем белом фоне, но... не обязательно.

Не проходите мимо, а?..
СПАСИБО заранее.

----------

